# Moving to Spain to Run Business



## Wezzy (Jul 8, 2013)

HI All,
Sorry if I'm posting on the wrong page/thread etc I'm a newbie in seek of advice on moving to Spain with my partner, from the U.K.

We currently own a printing business (iPhone cases, Aprons, T-shirts etc) and we've decided to make a move to Spain by end of August 2013.

I need someone to advise me on cheap long term rentals all inclusive with internet, somewhere close to a post office preferably so we can post our items etc. 

1) What's best drive up in a van rental with all our stuff or ship all our stuff out?
2) Need to know English people who can help us make our dream a reality for the sake of a peaceful less tense life as we have here in the U.K.

Could someone possibly reply to my thread or P.M me? I know I wont be able to reply to PM as it's my first post lol.

Sorry to be a pest. HOpe someone will help!

Thanks in advance and I await in anticipation.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Wezzy said:


> HI All,
> Sorry if I'm posting on the wrong page/thread etc I'm a newbie in seek of advice on moving to Spain with my partner, from the U.K.
> 
> We currently own a printing business (iPhone cases, Aprons, T-shirts etc) and we've decided to make a move to Spain by end of August 2013.
> ...


:welcome:

no-one can PM you yet....

a less tense life......... not sure you'll find that here tbh - you'll need to get licenses & insurances & deal with all sorts of govt departments for tax & self employment payments. (260€-ish a month each - tax extra)... all in Spanish!

still, if you can get past all that.............

it's highly unlikely that you'll find a cheap, all inclusive long term rental with internet - utilities are pretty much always separate to rent, & you'd usually have to arrange your own internet

near a post office.... well there are _*lots *_of those - Spain is a _*huge *_country!!

you really need to narrow an area down a bit


----------



## Wezzy (Jul 8, 2013)

ok in that case we will look to move to Spain and search for jobs out there weather it be bar work or cleaning lol. We'd love to just get out and explore and have a change of scenery 23 year of it here and its taking it's toll on us. 

if anyone can fill me in directly to what we need to do to get out there, that'd be great!

Ta


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wezzy said:


> ok in that case we will look to move to Spain and search for jobs out there weather it be bar work or cleaning lol. We'd love to just get out and explore and have a change of scenery 23 year of it here and its taking it's toll on us.
> 
> if anyone can fill me in directly to what we need to do to get out there, that'd be great!
> 
> Ta


Have you looked at the FAQ's?
That tells you the economic and health issues you have to sort out and also has info about paperwork you do once you are here, renting, the economic situation and unemployment, internet etc etc
You could also search a few names of places that you're interested in and see what comes up.see


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I would think the first thing you will need is work and you have precious little chance of finding that. What do you think the nearly 34% of Spanish that are unemployed are doing - sittting on their bottoms collecting their dole? No, they are doing the sort of jobs you are looking for if they can find them and they speak Spanish. If you are young then the figures are nearly 50%. If you can afford to self finance then come out and have a lovely holiday and when the money's gone go back to your business.


----------



## Wezzy (Jul 8, 2013)

Sorry Pesky,
No, I haven't checked anything as i stated above I'm a newbie to forums and don't know where to navigate to. I might even take a 2-3 break to see what it's like out there before I go ahead and shove everything in boxes and just move, That would be the wisest option to me.

Basically want to start a new life out there. We've had enough of the U.K and what it has to offer (Nothing) worked for 3.5 years as an I.T technician but forums are a new one to me lol. 

Tried looking for work but it's very scarse to say the least. not a fan of news so dont know about the economical climate and recessions etc that's why we thought we'd take our business but looking at the taxes etc, better of staying here 

Even a 2-3 break to see what Spain has to offer sound a bit too much as I'd be too much in the holiday mood to get anything done. Back to the drawing board for me 

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wezzy said:


> Sorry Pesky,
> No, I haven't checked anything as i stated above I'm a newbie to forums and don't know where to navigate to. I might even take a 2-3 break to see what it's like out there before I go ahead and shove everything in boxes and just move, That would be the wisest option to me.
> 
> Basically want to start a new life out there. We've had enough of the U.K and what it has to offer (Nothing) worked for 3.5 years as an I.T technician but forums are a new one to me lol.
> ...


Definitely do not shove stuff into boxes and move out here. Years ago you could do that, and if it didn't work out, so what? Now the so what involves general unemployment of around 25%, and 30% in the south of Spain where you probably want to be.
Adventure is fine, especially if you're young and unestablished in the UK, but jumping over a cliff is another thing.
Coming to Spain on holiday is a great idea, but several times, at different times of the year to see what it's like in unseasonable times, and to do non holiday things like looking at bus routes, shopping in supermarkets, finding out about the price of long term rents, areas to rent a house to live, not be on holiday...

PS What is a 2-3 break???
Oh, could it be a 2-3 month break??


----------



## sisaksson (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Wezzy,

My experience in Pamplona, which is a smaller city in the north of Spain with a population of 200k, is that finding a job even as a cleaner will be difficult, in particular if you don't speak the language. Please don't let this discourage you. Spain is a beautiful country.

I am a firm believer that you can do anything you put your mind to, however, if the aim is a peaceful life, then it's good to know that the transition to peace may take a bit longer than anticipated.

We have plenty of people who put up ads in the newspapers and all around town offering their services as painters, cleaners, waitresses and so on - majority fluent in Spanish.

There is a possibility to teach English, I know some who have been successful teaching English to children in Spanish families through putting up the same kind of ads mentioned above.

But there is no guarantee and competition is fierce. Not saying it's not doable, it is, but I would advise you do as much research as you can and take advice from this forum, they know their stuff!

I was quite shocked to find out how cold the winters actually are up here, so that's something to consider when you want to decide on a city to live in. Spain really is a massive country.

Best of luck!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

UK has nothing to offer? and Spain you think is better??! think you might want to get reading up on the situation! 

The only way you'll find Spain is better is if you already have a job to come to or you have a business in place that you KNOW will work.

If you're self employed you MUST pay your autonomo every month whether you earn anything or not - then you have your taxes, your licence, your own costs.....

To be autonomo you need to be a resident....to be a resident you will need to have a certain amount in the bank and healthcare in place....

Spain is TOUGHER unless you have a near on watertight plan on a healthy bank balance! 

Don't wish to sound crappy but it's a fact.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Wezzy said:


> Sorry Pesky,
> No, I haven't checked anything as i stated above I'm a newbie to forums and don't know where to navigate to. I might even take a 2-3 break to see what it's like out there before I go ahead and shove everything in boxes and just move, That would be the wisest option to me.
> 
> Basically want to start a new life out there. We've had enough of the U.K and what it has to offer (Nothing) worked for 3.5 years as an I.T technician but forums are a new one to me lol.
> ...


I just noticed that your flags (from Kuwait) indicate that you're non-EU

if that's the case, it makes it infinitely harder, inasmuch as you need a work/resident visa in place before you come here - & that either needs oodles of money (for a non-working visa) - or a company to sponsor you (for a work visa)


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

to be self employed you have to pay a minimum of 250 euros a month plus vat and monthly accountant fees, no good saying you haven't earned that much because they will still want their money, income tax is on top of that if you earn enough. You do not get concessions here like the UK, you can only claim for a vehicle if you can prove it is solely for business use, you cannot claim for an office at home or costs towards phone, electric etc. My son and daughter in law are doing exactly the same as you, phones, ipad cases etc. but they had 27 years experience in the UK before moving here and really don't need the money, they have enough to last them forever but they need to do something to stop themselves from being bored. They also own several properties in the UK so if they ever wanted they could return. The chances of you earning enough money to keep yourselves without thinking of rent I would say is impossible at this time. Do not throw everything away that you have achieved so far like many others have already done. So man people are convinced that they will be different and they will get a job even if it means knocking doors 24/7 but you still won't get one. Those that do manage to get a bar job etc. get such low wages that they have to work 50 or 60 hours a week, hence the myth that they think moving to Spain will give them a better quality of life, in fact many marriages break up because one or the other want to return to the UK due to finances, lack of work, healthcare if you are not covered under the government criteria, frustration with all the red tape and having to pay for interpreters for every one of the many visits to the town hall, hospitals, doctors etc. Spain is for people who don't rely on it for an income, work hard, save hard and organize yourselves so that later in life you will stand a better chance.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Wezzy said:


> HI All,
> Sorry if I'm posting on the wrong page/thread etc I'm a newbie in seek of advice on moving to Spain with my partner, from the U.K.
> 
> We currently own a printing business (iPhone cases, Aprons, T-shirts etc) and we've decided to make a move to Spain by end of August 2013.
> ...


Okay, contrary to what some may tell you, it is possible to start a business in Spain and succeed. But you may need to locate to a vibrant city instead of thinking of lazing by the beach, and you will definitely need to acquire a good level of the language. Just a couple of examples - these guys started a football t-shirt business online from Madrid -- Pitch and Tees: El Balonazo's designer football shirts - ¡Vaya Madrid! This expat started a bar-restaurant and capitalised on the gin-tonic craze Ginspiration in Madrid: Ellie Baker and Bristolbar - ¡Vaya Madrid!

However starting a business is not an easy way to earn your living - you state you have a printing business. Is there no way you can keep that running and just use Spain as a holiday base until you've sussed some of your options?
There is always the option of taking over an existing business if you have ideas on how to expand revenues and profit (hint: there is no law that states you have to only sell to local Spanish people, although there are sectors such as language teaching where expats do exactly that). Remember that we live and operate in a globalised world. Will Spain be the best location to run your business? Where are your customers based, and can they be reached from whichever base you choose?


----------



## Pedaleando Voy (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello Wezzy, earlier this year I went to Andalucia on holiday, felt in love with everything, found it hard to leave and ended up staying for 90 days which was the maximum time allowed on my car insurance policy (I wasn't aware of any other limitation at that time). I came back contemplating a move to Spain. But after a second trip of experiencing a week of Spanish summer + reading about taxes I gave up on that idea, but it might be a good move for you so read on. 

I also have a business (ltd company) in the UK. I've been travelling abroad and working remotely for many years (a month here, 2 months there etc) so I know I can run my business from Spain - no problem at all and that’s exactly what I did during the 90 days I was there. But looking at the tax situation (if I'm wrong someone please correct me): if I keep the company in the UK and move to Spain, I would end up paying considerably more personal taxes in Spain. Financially it would be best for me to open a company in Spain - I would end up paying slightly less taxes overall... Which theoretically is great, BUT what about the practicalities of it? Perhaps I'm making a mountain out of a molehill, but I really don't want to add the stress of "Spanish bureaucracy" to my life at this point. You say you want a stress-free life, perhaps you don't want it either. But you might be younger and more adventurous than I am... _If you have a successful business that you can run from Spain_, and if are up to dealing with all the bureaucracy to set up business there, go for it.

Things to consider before you make such a radical move: 
1) If you don't have EU citizenship you may find things more difficult - you'll have to find out about visas (being an EU citizen I don't need to worry about this).
2) Visit Spain in different seasons just to see if you actually like being there. For me winter was very cold (and houses not properly insulated) and summer too hot (just came back from another week in Spain). You might find other aspects you dislike.

About accommodation: just to give an idea of prices, earlier this year I was paying 850 euros for a spacious and comfortable furnished flat with amazing views, private terrace with hot tub, high speed internet and all other bills included. The landlady was tempting me to stay longer for 650euros/month. I was very happy with the place/price but I'm aware there are cheaper places to be found. I saw adds for 200 euros/month (smaller places, no internet, no bills included).

About being near other English speakers: there are loads and loads in Andalucía, specially by the coast. Some years ago I went to Cataluña and didn't find that many English speakers there, so perhaps avoid that area if you prefer English speakers (I would avoid Cataluña anyway, but for other reasons). 

As for the UK having nothing to offer... I couldn't disagree more! Have you been living in the UK for 23 years? What do you dislike so much about the place? I've been in the UK for 16 and the more I stay the more I like it! It would be interesting to exchange Private Messages but I not sure how to do that yet, this is my first message here.

Best of luck to you


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gill556 said:


> to be self employed you have to pay a minimum of 250 euros a month plus vat and monthly accountant fees, no good saying you haven't earned that much because they will still want their money, income tax is on top of that if you earn enough. You do not get concessions here like the UK, you can only claim for a vehicle if you can prove it is solely for business use, you cannot claim for an office at home or costs towards phone, electric etc. My son and daughter in law are doing exactly the same as you, phones, ipad cases etc. but they had 27 years experience in the UK before moving here and really don't need the money, they have enough to last them forever but they need to do something to stop themselves from being bored. They also own several properties in the UK so if they ever wanted they could return. The chances of you earning enough money to keep yourselves without thinking of rent I would say is impossible at this time. Do not throw everything away that you have achieved so far like many others have already done. So man people are convinced that they will be different and they will get a job even if it means knocking doors 24/7 but you still won't get one. Those that do manage to get a bar job etc. get such low wages that they have to work 50 or 60 hours a week, hence the myth that they think moving to Spain will give them a better quality of life, in fact many marriages break up because one or the other want to return to the UK due to finances, lack of work, healthcare if you are not covered under the government criteria, frustration with all the red tape and having to pay for interpreters for every one of the many visits to the town hall, hospitals, doctors etc. Spain is for people who don't rely on it for an income, work hard, save hard and organize yourselves so that later in life you will stand a better chance.



This should be the post of the year. Is there a way of automatically directing it to everyone who posts saying they are intending to 'live the dream'?


As for the OP's comment that there is 'nothing in the UK'........well, nothing apart from a still comparatively generous welfare state and unemployment a third of that in Spain


----------

